# Sleep(ing) problems



## Forgotten_Futures (May 18, 2007)

Alright, this has been going on for a while, so I want opinions on it.

For the past few years (I don't recall this happening in high school), any time I go to bed before midnight, whether on DST or not, and in any timezone, I will always wake up between 2 and 3 AM. It usually middles between those two hour points. Once I'm awake, it's nearly impossible for me to get back to sleep, unless I get up and do things for a few hours first. Like right now.

The only time this does not happen is if I go to bed a long while before midnight. (For instance, one night last month I was absolutely exhausted and went to bed at around 8 PM. Slept the night.)

If I go to bed even a few minutes after midnight, this doesn't happen.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BeaBea (May 18, 2007)

You have my sympathy  I've been an insomniac for about ten years now. Regardless of how tired I am I go to bed and then lay awake for endless hours. I've tried absolutely everything but, apart from prescription drugs which leave me feeling hung-over and disconnected all the next day, nothing works.

I'll be watching the thread with interest to see if anyone has any suggestions I haven't tried. In the meantime though I've kind of got used to it, and as a self-confessed workaholic it does give me lots of time to get stuff done...

Tracey xx


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 18, 2007)

See, the thing is, I'm not really an insom. During the summer I tend to get a flare up of insom-like tendencies, but it's really just rooted in the fact I don't sleep well if I'm too hot.

This is completely different, and it only occurs under that specific setup. Any other time, I have no problems sleeping. In fact, I usually get too much sleep.

Now, I've had some friends with really bad insomnia, and I envy them. One, in particular, told me once that she usually stayed up 4-5 days in a row, and then only slept 4-5 hours at the end of a stretch. Any other time, attempting to sleep was futile. But she never complained about being tired. Her lack of sleep didn't seem to affect her any. And she had tons more free time than I've ever had. I would love to be that kind of insomniac.

So far as I've had it explained, insomnia is kinda like metabolism. Some people have slow metabolisms, and don't need to eat as much food a day to survive. Some people have fast metabolisms, and need to eat a ton to keep alive and vertical. Of course, everyone manages to envy these people because they can get away with eating half a bag of chocolates every day, but that's a different issue. Insomnia seems to be a case of slow sleep metabolism. You don't need as much sleep, so you simply don't get it.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 19, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Insomnia seems to be a case of slow sleep metabolism. You don't need as much sleep, so you simply don't get it.


Oh, I need the sleep, alright. I just can't ever get it as you can tell by the time of this posting. I so envy those who can. I have no problem getting to sleep, but it's staying asleep that's the problem for me. Especially, if something significant has happend through the day, that "something" lingers there in the cobwebs of my mind and interferes with my sleep.
This song should be my Theme song:

Tossin' & Turnin (Bobby Lewis)
_______________________

_1.
I couldn't sleep at all last night
Got to thinkin' of you
Baby things weren't right
Well I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
a-tossin' and turnin' all night

2.
I kicked the blankets on the floor
Turned my pillow upside down
I never never did before
'cause I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
a-tossin' and turnin' all night 

CHORUS

3.
Jumped out of bed
Turned on the light
I pulled down the shade
Went to the kitchen for a bite
Turned off the light
I jumped back into bed
It was the middle of the night

4.
The clock downstairs was strikin' four
Couldn't get you off my mind
I heard the milkman at the door
'cause I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
a-tossin' and turnin' all night

Repeat verses 3 and 4

FADE
Turnin' and tossin'_



*Good luck with finding a solution to your sleeping problem.*


----------



## 1300 Class (May 19, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe your body clock is out of cync. How much time to do you spend out doors, or in the morning (sunrise) or afternoon (sunset)?


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 19, 2007)

I think it's your body out of sync. I work 6 pm to 2:30 AM and sometimes I can't go sleep right away after I get home from work. It depends on my mood, like right now I can't sleep yet. If I stopped working there, I think that would be screwed up for sure.


----------



## sobie18 (May 19, 2007)

Try Melatonin before you go to bed. Available @ WalMart. 

Let me tell ya, flying from Guam-US-Guam can throw your clock off for a little while...It won't zonk you out like Ambien but may help you.


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 19, 2007)

Life long insomniac here. When I was younge I would hide under the covers with a flash light and a book. so not to be caught and not to be bored all in the same notion. I somehow over come this inability to sleep a year or so ago. I timed my sleep and work up regularly. Due to the people I live with ,school and many more things I want * put you to sleep with* (hey that might work) details, I just can't sleep again. The even more unjust thing to the insomnia, is pain meds, over the counter meds etc have the wrong effect as what they are intended for... So If you peps find that cure for the night time awakeness PLEASE let me know...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I've just now seen it. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea, and my primary complaint at the time was INSOMNIA. I would stay up til my body just couldn't take it anymore, and fell asleep. So please - look into sleep apnea if you're an insomniac. Also, if you've been previously told you don't have it, but you have the symtpoms, get checked again, anyway, if it's been a few years. I was told at age 18 I didn't have it. I lost 10 years of life and vigot because of that misdiagnosis. Just considering apnea a possibility could save your life. Here's a good place to start: http://www.cpaptalk.com/cpaptalk-articles/evaluating-sleep-apnea.html


----------

